# Amazing Cities (one city per post)



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Dubai*


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/asbeanacional/Dubai#*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Hong Kong*






















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/Lewisngusa/HongKongNightScenes#*​


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

TBILISI


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Great pics of Tbilisi  jw where is Tbilisi


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

jeromericks said:


> Great pics of Tbilisi  jw where is Tbilisi


Tbilisi is Capital City of GEORGIA


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

jeromericks said:


> Great pics of Tbilisi  jw where is Tbilisi


Tbilisi


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

sandro_055 said:


> Tbilisi


Oh ok  I love this pic of it


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Rio de Jainero*













































































































































































































































































































































































































*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/everaldonogueiradasilva/SUGARLOAF#*​


----------



## midotoria (Jan 24, 2009)

the cheikh zayd mosque is in abu dhabi not dubai


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

Really nice pic´s


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

The emerging cultural city of BRISBANE, AUSTRALIA
















































































by stephenk1977 of flickr

The largest solar powered christmas tree in the WORLD

















by accesser of flickr









by jentbrave of flickr









by fredfunk05 of flickr









by agripix1 of flickr









by lawtonjm of flickr


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Wow, great pics, stupid thread. 150+ pics for the first post... seriously?


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

midotoria said:


> the cheikh zayd mosque is in abu dhabi not dubai


Oops the album said Dubai


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Kokoity said:


> Really nice pic´s


Thanks Kokoity


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Great pics of Brisbane LAgreek18  I love the lighting there


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Wow, great pics, stupid thread. 150+ pics for the first post... seriously?


Actually its 145 pics I think  and how dare you call my thread stupid I don't go around telling people your threads are stupid  and thanks for your only compliment though Phriggin' Ogre


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Oslo*



















































































































































































































































































































*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/glastoria/200705_Oslo#*​


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Hon Kong and brisbane pics :uh:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Tokyo*























































































































































































































































































































































*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/glastoria/200812_Tokyo__Kamakura#*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Shezan said:


> Hon Kong and brisbane pics :uh:


I know right  I love them  Thanks Shezan


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Shanghai*



























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/ethanwang5/ShanghaiLife#*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing cities so far; Shanghai and Dubai are great, very nice :cheers:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing cities so far; Shanghai and Dubai are great, very nice :cheers:


Thanks Christos


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Surfers Paradise*





























































































































































































































































*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/TilbaTravel/SurfersParadise09#*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Seattle*
















































































































































































































*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/pclabots/200804Seattle#*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Melbourne*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2430656391*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/203892226/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunnyflag/3895689035/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2635109975/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2326605564/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/1983464726/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2331091726/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2475459968/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2366082246/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2365251321/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2365251857/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2365251087/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2366084456/in/set-72157594324215689/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/2001303521/in/set-72157594324215689/*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Paris*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jver64/2803604591/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/madebycedric/4083768079/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/anirudhkoul/3536413126/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasg/2750718827/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/trondelarius/4161092074/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/taylormiles/1047043772/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/hien_it/2727439027/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/xaviergille/2187461549/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/salimos/3956048983/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/218679466/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbell1975/2324750853/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tancuan/1738659543/*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*New York*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/grufnik/2390171915/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/denial_land/3129918906/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jver64/3478228646/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/3754311905/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikegk/2774281923/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/3830408214/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/3980223854/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlos_seo/3248928935/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mossaiq/3821330540/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wwarby/2230729988/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudybrian/2641247272/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrmighty/2972765896/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wwarby/2229937103/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewmarcus/3071723883/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/grantdunlop/2924262146/*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Macau*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3346604612/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3299246060/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3267720665/in/set-72157612821967250/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3221340167/in/set-72157612821967250/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3334693428/in/set-72157612821967250/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3227798543/in/set-72157612821967250/*










*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/novalien/ayXZgE#5411724244003574706*










*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/novalien/ayXZgE#5411724259567064770*










*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/novalien/ayXZgE#5411724301022549154*










*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/novalien/ayXZgE#5411723972025186386*










*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/novalien/ayXZgE#5411724579122521634*










*Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/novalien/ayXZgE#5411724402448436946*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos once again, Paris photos are great :cheers:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome photos once again, Paris photos are great :cheers:


Thanks Christos  Feel free to post your own pics anytime you want


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*London*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jup3nep/3073867111/in/set-72157607342117095/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jup3nep/3171137004/in/set-72157607342117095/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/3465742290/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/3418293624/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/3303845276/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/3313049847/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/3344501816/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/3384241173/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/harshilshah/1508319950/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/clementdague/3976978657/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/howzey/2176696450/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianduffy/3163982680/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mweelrea/2808476169/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-cotter-photo/4119490773/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3638299454/*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Toronto*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/small/75555177/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/peopea/2761355633/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/benwalton306/3807595269/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/imsohood/3102492233/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/deymos/863976396/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/uncle_buddha/2826048621/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mkuhn/57535751/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/livinginacity/511342840/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/652721019/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/652779797/in/set-72157601130005927/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/721173024/in/set-72157601130005927/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/945266201/in/set-72157601130005927/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/945266245/in/set-72157601130005927/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1270573822/in/set-72157601130005927/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1921255543/in/set-72157601130005927/*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Taipei*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sullivan6006/3855224197/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fjny/254025212/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fish_at_taipei/2412700745/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolmitch/79823110/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tylerdurden/880913951/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/joart/2676880676/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/314845827/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolmitch/49386173/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolmitch/49384058/in/set-1007228/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolmitch/49383796/in/set-1007228/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolmitch/46093606/in/set-1007228/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolmitch/45045391/in/set-1007228/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fish_at_taipei/951034635/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/http2007/524897830/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/http2007/523504877/in/set-72157600291760733/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/http2007/524900018/in/set-72157600291760733/*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Madrid*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/losrodri/3493620052/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/judo_dad/425119028/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier1949/2261849341/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2071618301/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuellar/149458374/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2091368287/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/barrosopal/394672412/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2304660665/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/losrodri/3052486472/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuellar/1367826638/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcp_dmoz/3799725093/*










*Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2144514154/*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Vienna*


























































































































































*Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=254887*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Atlanta*

















































































































































*Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=965208&highlight=atlanta*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Singapore*





















































































































































































*Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1003271*































































































































*Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398801*









































































*Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409191&highlight=singapore*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Geneva*






























































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=795664&highlight=geneva*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Munich*



































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583162&highlight=munich*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, this photo here is one of the most great aerial photos of Cape Town:


>


:cheers:


----------

